# Learning photography, blog for beginners mainly



## Gunso (Jan 28, 2012)

Have some tips and basic rules on photography and photo editing. Also linking to free online courses and books on photography that I've read. I'm also collecting photography blogs that I link to on my blog so if you want me to link up to your blog then just leave me the address in comments on my site.

firststepsphotography.blogspot.com


----------



## Gunso (Feb 10, 2012)

Site has been updated with loads of posts, additional pages with more features and links to other related blogs and websites. Enjoy


----------

